# Building this team



## collierm48 (Aug 28, 2014)

Milwaukee is building this team well


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

I think we will have to wait and see what Jason Kid decides to do. However, having Jabari Parker to pair with Mayo and Giannis does offer some hope.

A key will be to see how they handle Larry Sanders. He can either mature and become a good NBA player or continue to suffer from his poor decision making. Sander's summer league play does offer some genuine hope for this coming season.


----------



## linampjfo (Nov 20, 2020)

we will have to wait and see what Jason Kid decides to do.






192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1 jpg to pdf


----------

